# N&M Sportsman's Adventures; Hunter's Extravaganza



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Going to take a short break from the fishing for a few days, and will be attending the Texas Trophy Hunter's Extravaganza, August 19-21st. Stop by and visit with us, we will be doing a free raffle for a wade fishing artificial trip for 4 people. This event is held at the Expo Hall of the AT&T Center. Friday 3-9pm, Saturday 9am-7pm, Sunday 10am-5pm. We will be in booth #1116, Hope to see y'all there! I will be back on the water next week shortly after the show. With hopes to see the water return to the bay, and the rain tapering off.


----------

